# JCB 1400B Injector Pump



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

My '89' JCB 1400B left me in the lurch. Nothing coming out of the injector pump. I've disconnected all the fittings and the 3 nuts that hold it to the tractor. When I tried to remove it it only comes back about 3/16" and stops. It rattles around but something is holding it from the inside. What else needs to be taken apart to get it out? This is beginning to look even uglier than I expected it to be.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Depending on which mdl. injection pump you have.. you might need a puller??
YOU HAVE TO access the FRONT of the pump.. theres a cover plate.
If you see 3 bolts, that's good.. just MARK THE GEARS & take out the 3 bolts.. THEN the pump will come off..
IF you see a NUT & WASHER.. your gonna need a puller to pop off the gear..
MARK THE GEARS, remove the nut & washer, DONT DROP THEM.. & use the puller.
I can redo that pump for ya.. click on my name to "start a conversation" privately.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The BEST THING to do is, post the #'s off the inj. pump nameplate, so I can look it up for you..


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

It's a Lucas, DPA 3348F210, Ser.#07553 KFG, DSA 688.
There is a plate with 3 bolts that I can feel behind what I think is the water pump. There's not enough room to reach it without draining the radiator and removing the hoses to access the plate and I'm not sure I can get a puller in there without pulling the radiator too. Is this the British's way of revenge for losing the war against America? I'm in SWWA just north of Vancouver. Where are you located? And thanks for the help!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Unfortunatly you need a puller.. do whatcha gotta do to get to the plate..
They make a special flat puller that will fit nicely..
Look up P7100 injection pump puller. they're about 30.00 {US} You may be able to make one.. its just a flat bar w/ 2 holes.
I'm in the States, in South Carolina.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

It had 4 8mm bolts. What's the bad news with that?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

On the cover?? You have to REMOVE the cover..
Should have a 22mm nut on the drive of the pump, holding the gear on..??
Can you send me a pic if I give you my email??


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

Aye, on the cover. I can't get a camera in there unless I remove the radiator which I'll probably have to do since the only way I'll be able to see the gear is with a mirror. I haven't removed the plate yet. You can send me your email. I'll get started on the radiator this afternoon.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I sent it to you in a prvt msg..
Dont remove the rad..just yet.. just get a bucket & pull the hose out of the way..
Taking the hose off will prob. be the easiest thing for right now.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

In need of help. I have a 1989 JCB 1400B, a Perkins engine with a broken fuel injector pump again. It happened 3 years ago too.and I replaced it but I don't remember how I did it being now nearly 80. So far I have the bucket in the air and supported,I've removed the radiator and fan. There's a small plate on the front that covers the end of the injector pump. It looks like I may have to take off the water pump to be able to get a puller on the gear. Or, do I have to remove the whole front cover to expose all the gears? This would mean that I'll have to disconnect the hydroloc pump as it runs off the engine crank. Double humbug! I'm told that the pump is factory set but how do you set the engine timing with the pump? Getting old sucks and it's 90 degrees out there.
View attachment 81295


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your attachment won’t load.. it says page not found.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u could post the #’s off the name plate on the inj pump, it would help me help u..


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

I posted this twice, once to my old post and also created a new post today. This post is a combination of my 2018 post you responded to (Thanks). I sent you my old pump and you told me it couldn't be rebuilt so I had to buy a new one which now has gone belly up. I removed the small plate held on by 4 8mm bolts. The reveal is 2 1/2". I can see a piece with 2 threaded holes for the puller bolts and a 22mm nut that holds it on. I remember that the shaft of the pump is keyed so that piece will only go on one way. I can pull that piece off but no gears are exposed at this point to mark unless they're behind that piece. It's all about synchronizing the timing that's got me worried. Is the engine timing set at #1 TDC compression of the engine to correspond with the factory set timing of the pump? Which means I'll have to take the top junk off the engine to get to the valve cover. I don't remember having to do that last time. What now?
The pump: It's a Lucas, DPA 3348F210, Ser.#07553 KFG, DSA 688.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There is a timing line on the mounting ear.. that line on the pump lines up with either some degree marks on the engine block or a slash mark on the engine..
Your correct, the drive is keyed and will only go on 1way..AS LONG AS YOU DON’T MOVE THE GEAR.
U gonna send me the pump.??


----------

